# Feral Feeding Poem



## ken_sturrock (Aug 6, 2006)

A Winged Messenger

Feathered wings of blue and gray
Beat flat the humid air
Red feet land on my hand and stay
A trusting pigeon eats with care
Is your stomach filled by me?
Or is my soul filled by thee?
This inspiration shaped to fly
Stops eating to give me a nod
I look deeply into its orange eye
And there I see the word of God


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

ken_sturrock said:


> View attachment 4402
> 
> 
> A Winged Messenger
> ...


Thank you for the lovely poem. I especially love that line about them filling your soul.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Ken, what a nice way to start your first (and I hope not the last) post on the forum. A big welcome to you.

That is a great picture and a beautiful poem. All of us on the forum love both!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

What a lovely poem, and thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Way to go!*

Hi Ken~

A very refreshing first posting! Welcome!

I love your poem and the picture of the blue bar eating.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I like your*

poem. Thanks for sharing it.

Andi


----------



## ken_sturrock (Aug 6, 2006)

*Thank You*

Thank You for your warm welcome.

I have read these forums for months. My wife and I are very fond of pigeons and doves and enjoy watching the Mourning Doves and Eurasian Collared Doves in our yards as well as the Rock Dove decedents wherever we travel.

As far as we know, there are no feral flocks trusting enough to eat out of our hands around Tampa - but that is probably for the best.

The picture was taken in Edinburgh when we visited this summer. We were happy to find that the botanical garden actually sold food for feeding pigeons and other animals in the gardens. We were especially impressed by the Wood Pigeons!

We would like to have a pigeon companion in the house some day but at the moment it would be difficult so we have not sought one out. However, what I have learned from these forums is that pigeons sometimes have the ability to find people when they need help and we have learned how to take care of one if we cross paths with a bird in need.

Best Wishes,

-Ken


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Ken, for the picture and your beautiful poem.

Welcome aboard.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a lovely poem and picture, Ken! 

Only poems which truly touch my heart give me goosebumps. Yours certainly did...BIG TIME!

The pigeon in your picture looks like my Mr. Squeaks (a Blue Bar). Of course, I was impressed!

May a lucky pigeon find its way to you and you to him or her.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful poem and what a beautiful bird  

Michelle.


----------

